
AMD Looks Poised to Gain at Intel's Expense - viridian
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenkam/2018/01/04/amd-looks-poised-to-gain-at-intels-expense/
======
ychandler
This is so weird, AMD is just as vulnerable

~~~
RohaenGFlex
That's simply not true. AMD i not vulnerable to Meltdown only to Spectre.

